# AMD Challenges Intel



## kunalmg (Oct 6, 2005)

Amd has challenged intel in leading newspapers like TOI 2day. The advertisement has been posted in my blog. check it out. its an open challenge to intel and a threat to its reputation, I suppose. 

Link:

*techticker.blogspot.com/2005/10/amd-challenges-intel.html


----------



## godsownman (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes , I was shocked my eyes poped when I read it . AMD is openly challenging INTEL, what will be the outcome , who will be the winner is to watched.

I personally feel AMD is overconfident seeing the time limit also for the challenge.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2005)

seriously man! amd and intel in a dual core duel!!!! now aint that too much?? i mean everyone knows that rite now, amd rules the dual core roost! there is no need for any duel at all!!!!! but amd has been either toooo bold or too foolish do it publicly on a large scale!!!!


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 7, 2005)

Wat if AMD is developing something much different and better secretly? And such challenges are always good for us consumers, aren't they??


----------



## kunalmg (Oct 7, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Wat if AMD is developing something much different and better secretly? And such challenges are always good for us consumers, aren't they??



ya u r rite. but i dont think intel's gonna accept this challenge


----------



## kato (Oct 7, 2005)

All such fights between the proccy makers is always good for its consumersd i guess if htey fight they will atleast reduce the price a bit too


----------



## planetcall (Oct 7, 2005)

hey kunal it is kiddish to think if the Chip Giant Intel accepts the challenge or not. The hot thing now is how they are gonna reply. They cant simply ignore it because this threatens the very existence of Intel as a superior company. AMD has slapped right in front of millions. So, Intel cant hide away. Trust me the engineers@intel are having a really bad time. 
*tcwozere.co.uk/smileys/scratchhead.gif


----------



## godsownman (Oct 7, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> hey kunal it is kiddish to think if the Chip Giant Intel accepts the challenge or not. The hot thing now is how they are gonna reply. They cant simply ignore it because this threatens the very existence of Intel as a superior company. AMD has slapped right in front of millions. So, Intel cant hide away. Trust me the engineers@intel are having a really bad time.
> *tcwozere.co.uk/smileys/scratchhead.gif




I swear by what you say , if intel backs out it will be an act of cowardise which they shall not do or else there will be some other sort of snide advertisements passed.

But as I said earlier, I hope AMD is not overconfident.


The winner shall rise eventually !


----------



## kunalmg (Oct 7, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> hey kunal it is kiddish to think if the Chip Giant Intel accepts the challenge or not. The hot thing now is how they are gonna reply. They cant simply ignore it because this threatens the very existence of Intel as a superior company. AMD has slapped right in front of millions. So, Intel cant hide away. Trust me the engineers@intel are having a really bad time.
> *tcwozere.co.uk/smileys/scratchhead.gif



well if u think im kiddish then take a look at the link below. its intel's reply that AMD published an advert in an US newspaper.


*theinquirer.net/?article=25632


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 7, 2005)

U Know, I think AMD is just using another of its marketing stunt !!! Which will never work .

The fact is :

Recently APPLE decided to go in for Intel based processors on your Computers (MAC)

The point is why did APPLE not select AMD instead ?

Another point to justify this is :

Intel is no fool company, for your info Intel has researched high end processors and have also come up with P5 and others which they have not released in the market as of now.

Intel is quite ready for the with the Dual Core processors, but they don't want to throw this on to the consumer, before doing a complete test on it.
provided there is no platform for the consumer to test it themselves.

We do not make use of the Dual Core as of now in our applications, do we ? and hence, Intel want developers to come up with TRUE dual core compatible softwares first. (Microsoft is said to be developing something in the same line)

Intel will slap AMD which no one could imagine.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well it's about damn time, they really started fighting each other like ATI and nVIDIA Do instead of being all pansy about it, both companies launch equally good processors, before AMD Became mainstream Intel was the leader, true AMD offer better performance due to increased 14.4GBps Bandwidth as oppose to 6.4GBps for Intel CPUs, but Intel Processors alwyas had a edge over AMD in SSE2 Instruction department and True Multi tasking. it's pity Intel didn't offer any Processor which can hold a candle to likes of Athlon 64-FX Processor but maybe this In-Your-face Challenge from AMD would do the trick, or Scroo Intel for Ever


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 8, 2005)

Let wait and see wat happens. One thing is for damn sure if Intel accepts the challenge. One of the company will fall. Just like the prophecy in Harry Potter "Neither can live while the other survive". Well i know tht Intel has rejected the challange but they may re consider it and accept it


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Oct 8, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> U Know, I think AMD is just using another of its marketing stunt !!! Which will never work .
> 
> The fact is :
> 
> ...



why apple didn't select AMD for their macs

For ur info 
Apple had been testing OSX on ntels for last five years secretly
And AMD was still a far small company then
Given in present conditions if Apple was to start testing OSX on x86 architecture they would surely do it so on AMD 

Also Intel is already on Dual Core market for consumers


----------



## raj14 (Oct 8, 2005)

So is AMD Dude, AMD has it's X2 line up released, Pity it's not availble here, there going to launch it in November.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 9, 2005)

*Survival of the fittest*

Lets be a little logical peeps. If AMD is challenging INTEL in the way we have seen...it suggests they have something special in their armor. Its certain its not just a gauntlet . It is a clash of the giants and it seems adamant it will set the course for the future strategies both technically and financially. It is certain that the winner is going to be the better technology and if we go by the comparisons at the moment AMD beats Intel on almost all the fronts . The ubeat roar we are hearing from AMD is not just a stunt. They are way ahead of Intel in the dual core dual technology and Intel is having a bad time. We cant say if Intel is gonna reply with tout but still they will do something to save their face.
It is gonna be interesting coz we all know Intel is having a wider market share. But it doesnt mean they are the best. Same as M$ is the most popular but it is not the best 


AMD Benchmark:  *www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_13223,00.html


----------



## the_moon (Oct 9, 2005)

Yet Another Marketing stunt by AMD! I agree with Tech&Me totally here.


----------



## kato (Oct 9, 2005)

i dont agree with Tech&Me Intel is enjoying the current status just bcoz it was one of the pioneers just like microsoft.It has a monoply which wont be there for too long and i m sure AMD is gonna do it.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 9, 2005)

Intel isn't going to pressed down with AMD no matter what happens, it's a Dog eat Dog world, AMD may have biten more than they can chew....


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 9, 2005)

AGENT_SMITH said:
			
		

> why apple didn't select AMD for their macs
> 
> For ur info
> Apple had been testing OSX on ntels for last five years secretly
> ...



Ok lets take your point and justify it for you!

Consider the bold face sentence in you quote. 

How can a small and new company challenge a well established, knowledable company.

I will give you one real life example Considers this:

You are very well educated, have passed a Masters in Business Admistration from Havard. U come back to India an join you fathers big business and take the MD chair.

One day you come upon a idea to implement something which is going to earn some profit for your company but unfortunately the board of Director refuse to your proposal because they think you are too SMART!!!

Your Grand-father is also against you on this time.... WHY ?

Because you are still young at the *EXPERIENCE* side dude!!!

Hence, I think AMD is still young to make such challenges!!!! Consider this guys!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> AGENT_SMITH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes AMD "was" a small company a few years ago! but not anymore!!! and of corz there is no denying the fact that intel is the chip pioneer for all the earlier archies were designed by intel. but let us not forget the fact that the  indian who was behind the pentium archie later joined amd to design the k5 proc. this "was" amd a few years ago. but it doesn't rely on anyone now! it makes its own procs. it devises its own archie. so amd is as competant as intel anyday!!


----------



## kunalmg (Oct 10, 2005)

no matter wht but i support AMD.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 10, 2005)

This is what I think anyway no punch intended

Let's wait and watch the game! Who WINs the WAR of processors!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2005)

shud be a long one unlike the alamo....


----------



## Chiran Rai (Oct 11, 2005)

In my view,Intel excels than AMD coz Intel is the supremo here at Nepal.


----------



## godsownman (Oct 11, 2005)

Times of India said:
			
		

> Intel set to unveil new chips to take on AMD
> 
> New York: Intel Corporation will unveil new chips on Monday that it hopes will close a performance gap with rival Advanced Micro Devices Inc in the market for server system chips, the Wall Street Journal reported.
> Chips from Intel provide processing power for vast majority of x86 servers, which typically run Linux operating system or Windows.
> ...



Now see this !!!!!!!!! 

Awating comments.

 Source : Times Of India 11-10-05


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2005)

i also read somewhere that pentium is stepping down and pentum m is going main with close of nomal pentiums....

is that true ?


----------



## godsownman (Oct 12, 2005)

No comments yet !


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 12, 2005)

Intel Moves From Dual Core To Double Core   

65 nm Intel Double Core Preslers  

See the full story here

I think Intel is upto something but who know who is going to WIN


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 12, 2005)

how good an example of corporate fight in front of everyone example !

but the news or advt. contains a line to be noted that AMD had challenged in server chip area only !

who so ever company wins the bettle , i think real winners will b us , bcoz on this results basis v will decide what hardware 2 use for our new vista computers !


----------



## godsownman (Oct 12, 2005)

mohit sharma said:
			
		

> how good an example of corporate fight in front of everyone example !
> 
> but the news or advt. contains a line to be noted that AMD had challenged in server chip area only !
> 
> who so ever company wins the bettle , i think real winners will b us , bcoz on this results basis v will decide what hardware 2 use for our new vista computers !




Yes, thats a point to be noted. I know that the consumer will be the real winner and thats what the challenge is for apart from insubordinating the looser publicly.

A question   Who is going to decide the Winners .?????


----------



## Ashis (Oct 13, 2005)

The Game is ON!


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

Ashis said:


> The Game is ON!



Its turned off.. Surely AMD is going to lose...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

Go AMD GO!!!!im with u


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

^^No dude... Amd will lose...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

^^
yaar that was a joke!!see the date


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

2 year old thread 
Mods close this thread


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW see guys.. How the times have changed.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

offtopic: Super signature pathik!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup, i was shocked on reading from beginning and only noticed the date when Sunny1211993 pointed. 
pheew.....i thought the world was spinning in opposite for a moment nd wished if it was true.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice to read old old old threads .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

old thread bumped... yet again


----------

